# Gimme your Christmas Tree Portraits!



## Peeb (Dec 17, 2016)

It's colorful, it got lights.  Why would you NOT shoot it?  

Here's mine this yr.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm gonna keep monkeying with this if no one else plays!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 18, 2016)

A couple years ago Jeanne announced to the family we were not having a Christmas tree any more. It had been a bit of tradition that the two boys would help grandma decorate the tree. On Christmas day grandson #1 presented us with a tree he made from the scrap bin @ school.

Jeanne decorated it for Christmas this year.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 18, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> A couple years ago Jeanne announced to the family we were not having a Christmas tree any more. It had been a bit of tradition that the two boys would help grandma decorate the tree. On Christmas day grandson #1 presented us with a tree he made from the scrap bin @ school.
> 
> Jeanne decorated it for Christmas this year.
> 
> View attachment 131754



That's truly beautiful, Ron.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 18, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > A couple years ago Jeanne announced to the family we were not having a Christmas tree any more. It had been a bit of tradition that the two boys would help grandma decorate the tree. On Christmas day grandson #1 presented us with a tree he made from the scrap bin @ school.
> ...



Thanks, it looks cool in the dark.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh... by S Catalano, on Flickr


----------



## OGsPhotography (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2016)

The bush




Detail of one of the "me" ornaments


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 29, 2016)

There is a small feathered angel at the top celebrating her 50th year perched on top of our tree. I had to reglue her head to her body this year.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2016)

I didn't do a tree this year. Here is an iPhone snap from last December, 2015, and the tree of lights I set up for my kid in his room with a couple of Bogen Auto Poles and some mini-lights.


----------



## six7kid (Dec 30, 2016)




----------

